# Milling 3 big oaks



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

So I picked up these three logs almost a year ago for a friend. Well I broke my foot a couple weeks later and then we couldn't get to milling till recently. Thankfully he had 10 people show up to help with these. Made a long but fun day for us and the ole mill!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice logs and lumber.lucky you had some helpers, oak is heavy stuff..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2021)

That's the way to do milling... With 10 friends to help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## djg (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice mill and logs/lumber. Did you clean the sawdust off the grass after you were done? I have a few logs milled by a guy and he put a tarp down first to catch all the sawdust. When he was done he just rolled it up and scouped the sawdust into the trash.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2021)

Wonderful load of lumber! There's enough here for a few projects! Please let us know what you will be building -- would love to trace the journey of the logs into projects! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 24, 2021)

Them are some hefty looking post/ beams. Is there a shed in the plans?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 24, 2021)

trc65 said:


> That's the way to do milling... With 10 friends to help!


If you have to pay them, are they still friends? Asking for a friend....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> If you have to pay them, are they still friends? Asking for a friend....


My friend says they are still friends, but only if they work for beverages and snacks(or maybe a board or two) as payment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree with Tim.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

djg said:


> Nice mill and logs/lumber. Did you clean the sawdust off the grass after you were done? I have a few logs milled by a guy and he put a tarp down first to catch all the sawdust. When he was done he just rolled it up and scouped the sawdust into the trash.


No tarp, homeowner put in the garden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Wonderful load of lumber! There's enough here for a few projects! Please let us know what you will be building -- would love to trace the journey of the logs into projects! Chuck


Logs and lumber are my friends. I know there is a dining room table going to be made out of some of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Them are some hefty looking post/ beams. Is there a shed in the plans?


His sons wanted some mantles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 25, 2021)

West River WoodWorks said:


> No tarp, homeowner put in the garden.


Can't say I have ever put sawdust in the trash. Have you?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't say I have ever put sawdust in the trash. Have you?


That is a good question! I actually have put sawdust in the garbage. There’s only so much you can put in your garden! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Nov 25, 2021)

I just suggested the tarp idea after I saw it. Much easier than raking it out of the grass. I use one when I split on my rock driveway and into the trash it goes. Some woods like walnut aren't good for plants. Noodles do go in the flower beds though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't say I have ever put sawdust in the trash. Have you?


All the time, I have no garden and can't really do anything with it.


djg said:


> I just suggested the tarp idea after I saw it. Much easier than raking it out of the grass. I use one when I split on my rock driveway and into the trash it goes. Some woods like walnut aren't good for plants. Noodles do go in the flower beds though.


I use a tarp when I chainsaw mill, yes it does make the clean up so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 25, 2021)

I throw away some sawdust but much of it goes into the compost bin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> That is a good question! I actually have put sawdust in the garbage. There’s only so much you can put in your garden! Chuck


My address is,..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> My address is,..............


With my move to Texas this year, and a bigger lot, I now have plenty of space to spread sawdust! Won’t be putting any more in the garbage! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

Shucks geewillikers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 25, 2021)

djg said:


> Nice mill and logs/lumber. Did you clean the sawdust off the grass after you were done? I have a few logs milled by a guy and he put a tarp down first to catch all the sawdust. When he was done he just rolled it up and scouped the sawdust into the trash.


Trash? It's one of the best soil supplements you could want. I spread it around my gardens and mix it into my compost pile profusely.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 25, 2021)

When I was in the suburbs, I guess I might have done the same thing, maybe. Living in the country, can't imagine it but there are so many constructive uses for it.

1) outstanding cat litter, & free -- Don't have cats? Friends/neighbors? Local animal shelter?
2)Gardens/compost/lawn
3)throw it on the icy steps in the winter for traction
4)Best traction aid ever for a car stuck in the snow, always had a bag of it in the trunk of my 2 wheel drive cars.
5)Never buy Speedy-Dry again for cleaning up spilled motor oil/paint etc.
6)Burn it in the woodstove/firepit
7)Teach the kids how to make rudimentary paper/cardboard. Yah, I'm stretching now.
8)Wood Gasifier science projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Nov 25, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Trash? It's one of the best soil supplements you could want. I spread it around my gardens and mix it into my compost pile profusely.


It was a figure of speech. The point was to easily pick it up and dispose of it (any way one would like) is to put a tarp down first. As I said, my splitter trash goes in the trash or burn pile and my noodles into my flower beds.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 26, 2021)

djg said:


> It was a figure of speech. The point was to easily pick it up and dispose of it (any way one would like) is to put a tarp down first. As I said, my splitter trash goes in the trash or burn pile and my noodles into my flower beds.


Noodles?


----------



## djg (Nov 26, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Noodles?


When I cut my firewood, some rounds are too big to lift into my trailer. So, I cut the round in half with the grain. The ripping actions causes long wood fibers to come out that they call noodles. Same as in making bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 26, 2021)

djg said:


> It was a figure of speech. The point was to easily pick it up and dispose of it (any way one would like) is to put a tarp down first. As I said, my splitter trash goes in the trash or burn pile and my noodles into my flower beds.


To each his own... If everybody did everything just like me, I wouldn't be nearly so "special". I'm good with being special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

